# Liverwort or THICK algae?



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

This was found in a man-made wetland/lake (Wallisville Lake Project by the Corps of Engineers). Has anyone seen anything like this before? Other plants found with it were a few different algae (thread algae mostly), mosquito fern, _P. hydropiperoides_, Alligatorweed, duckweed, and cattails. The glossy/oily film in the first pic is probably boat motor oil (this channel leads to a boating area).























































-Dave


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

A liverwort thallus has more structure to it. My guess is that it is an alga.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

I'd have to agree with HeyPK, but I'd still grow it out in a tank just in case


----------



## utricseb (Dec 28, 2006)

It looks like algae to me.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks for the responses guys. It looks like hair algae, just super thick strands (1/16th inch or more).



hooha said:


> I'd have to agree with HeyPK, but I'd still grow it out in a tank just in case


I'm a step ahead of you, hooha.  It's in my "tupperware wetland" at work.


----------

